
WSJ: What a Biden-Harris White House Could Mean for Tech Policy - nicknack2020
https://www.wsj.com/articles/what-a-biden-harris-white-house-could-mean-for-tech-policy-11597358935
======
beenBoutIT
Hopefully the subject of tech policy gets brought up in the first debate, I'd
love to see Trump and Biden argue about a subject that neither of them
understands in the least.

